# Welches Smartphone kaufen?



## Desrupt0r (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte mir endlich wieder ein neues Smartphone kaufen, da mir mein altes Gerät ( Motorola Moto G) einfach zu schwach geworden ist. Ich spiele auch gerne Spiele auf dem Handy, deshalb sollte natürlich genugend Leistung und ein guter Akku dabei sein. 

Ich habe eigentlich das S6 Edge im Blick, aber ich habe irgendwie "Angst" das die Ränder störend sind.

Budget habe ich keines, d. h. es ist genug Geld für jedes Smartphone da. ( Mehr als 1000€ sollten es aber echt nicht sein! Gibts das überhaupt? xD

Tobt euch aus, freue mich über jeden Vorschlag!  

Grüße, Desruptor


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2015)

Betriebssystem?
Displaygrösse?
Welche Spiele?
Wie gt die Kamera?
sonstige Wünsche?


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Oktober 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Betriebssystem?
> Displaygrösse?
> Welche Spiele?
> Wie gt die Kamera?
> sonstige Wünsche?



Muss und möchte mich da nicht festlegen, bis jetzt hatte ich immer Android aber würde auch etwas anderes nehmen! 

Auch hier kann ich keine genauen Angaben machen, aber 4,5" aufwärts sollten schon drinn sein.

Probiere immer wieder mal neue Spiele aus, die die ich auf jeden Fall spiele / spielen werde sind: Bloons TD, Clash of Clans und Fallout Shelter. Sonst eben alles mögliche, wie ich grade Lust habe.

Kamera ist nicht sooo wichtig, mache eher selten Bilder. 

Nicht wirklich, nein.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Oktober 2015)

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee? Wenn nicht kaufe ich mir das S6 Edge


----------



## facehugger (6. Oktober 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Hat keiner mehr eine Idee? Wenn nicht kaufe ich mir das S6 Edge


Mit deiner Kohle kannst du selbstverständlich machen was du willst. Aber "auf den Kopp hauen" muss nicht sein. Ich kann dir zum Bleistift meinen Funkziegel empfehlen:


LG Electronics G2 D802 32GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
der Akku hält gut mit, das Display/die Auflösung begeistert mich nachwievor und daddeln kannste mit dem Teil auch ganz ordentlich

Gruß


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Oktober 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mit deiner Kohle kannst du selbstverständlich machen was du willst. Aber "auf den Kopp hauen" muss nicht sein. Ich kann dir zum Bleistift meinen Funkziegel empfehlen:
> 
> 
> LG Electronics G2 D802 32GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



War / ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Handy, hätte aber gerne was etwas aktuelleres, das Gerät ist ja doch schon wieder 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## RavionHD (6. Oktober 2015)

Das LG G4 ist auch ein Topgerät.

Vor Allem da Du hier den Akku wechseln kannst und eine Speicherkarte hinzufügen kannst.

Display ist auf dem selben Niveau (Geschmackssache), Kamera für viele besser als das S6, die CPU Leistung ist etwas schwächer (Snapdragon 808).

Läuft aber immer topflüssig, kann man bei Touchwiz nicht immer sagen.

Und vor Allem:
Ist wesentlich günstiger (um die ~450 Euro).


----------



## facehugger (6. Oktober 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> War / ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Handy, hätte aber gerne was etwas aktuelleres, das Gerät ist ja doch schon wieder 2 Jahre alt.


Welch Frevel von mir, wie konnte ich nur Dann vielleicht das LG G4 oder das Huawei:


Huawei Honor 7 16GB grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
ebenfalls net schlecht ist dieses Phone:


HTC One M9 grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Gruß


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2015)

Schlussendlich sind alle aktuellen Highendgeräte super.
Jedes hat vor und Nachteile.
Preis Leistung ist das gflex 2 super  glaub 350€ für Fullhd + qsd 810 usw.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Oktober 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> War / ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Handy, hätte aber gerne was etwas aktuelleres, das Gerät ist ja doch schon wieder 2 Jahre alt.



Dennoch top, wenn man ohne SD Slot leben kann. Android M (z.B. in Form von CyanogenMod) wirds wohl auch geben, dazu wird dann halt ein Root benötigt

Ansonsten sind G3 bzw G4, das M9, das Zenfone 2 (mit 4GB RAM und Z3580) oder auch das OPO nen Blick wert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Oktober 2015)

Das ZenFone 2 (Z3580 64GB) kann ich nur empfehlen. Nutze es selber seit 3 Monaten, spielen kann man damit super. Und vor allem ist der 3000mAh Akku schnell aufgeladen. Der Preis von 315€ ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Oktober 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich sind alle aktuellen Highendgeräte super.
> Jedes hat vor und Nachteile.
> Preis Leistung ist das gflex 2 super  glaub 350€ für Fullhd + qsd 810 usw.



Oh mann, warum ist das Handy so günstig?

Gibt's schon ab 279 Euro 

Wo ist der Hacken?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Oktober 2015)

Ka  Vielleicht verzichte. Sie auf Gewinnspannen.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Oktober 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Oh mann, warum ist das Handy so günstig?
> 
> Gibt's schon ab 279 Euro
> 
> Wo ist der Hacken? [emoji38]


Waaas 279?!?!

Kaufen!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2015)

Schätze das die gebogene Form einfach nicht ankommt auf dem Markt.


----------



## Gigabyte (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass alles was heutzutage auf den Markt kommt mehr oder weniger nur Ingenieursporno ist. Ich hab immer noch mein Xperia z das inzwischen auch schon gute 3 Jahr alt ist und merke bis auf die Kamera eigentlich keine Nachteile zu den aktuellen Geräten meiner Freunde...


----------



## facehugger (6. Oktober 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schätze das die gebogene Form einfach nicht ankommt auf dem Markt.


Schaut irgendwie aus wie ein Bumerang. Wenn man es wegwirft, kommt es dann auch zu einem zurück

Gruß


----------



## SolidLiquid (13. Oktober 2015)

Vergiss auch nicht, mal hier und da zu schauen wo man sein altes Handy verkaufen kann. Du würdest es doch eh nur wegwerfen, oder in der Schublade versauern lassen. Darum lieber gleich umweltfreundlich denken und sein altes Teil, mag es noch so wenig einbringen, weiterverkaufen. Zumindest ist das ein kleiner Startbonus fürs neue Handy und erspart der Sonderabfalltonne etwas Platz. Hier haste nen paar Tipps zum Vergleichen der Anbieter (wirkaufens.de und rebuy.de) die gebrauchte Handys kaufen, oder schau mal hier auf Google und recherchiere selbst. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Desrupt0r (13. Oktober 2015)

SolidLiquid schrieb:


> Vergiss auch nicht, mal hier und da zu schauen wo man sein altes Handy verkaufen kann. Du würdest es doch eh nur wegwerfen, oder in der Schublade versauern lassen. Darum lieber gleich umweltfreundlich denken und sein altes Teil, mag es noch so wenig einbringen, weiterverkaufen. Zumindest ist das ein kleiner Startbonus fürs neue Handy und erspart der Sonderabfalltonne etwas Platz. Hier haste nen paar Tipps zum Vergleichen der Anbieter (wirkaufens.de und rebuy.de) die gebrauchte Handys kaufen, oder schau mal hier auf Google und recherchiere selbst.
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Nein falsch gedacht, habe mein altes Handy meiner Oma gegeben... die erste Begegnung mit der Tastatur bzw. Whats App war einfach nur genial  Sie hat immer nur versucht mit ihren Fingernagel darauf rumzuhacken aber naja... funktioniert so halt nicht. Wenn sie eine Sprachnachricht bekommt, redet sie sofort ins Handy als ob sie gerade telefoniert, war schon echt witzig! ^^


----------

